# The facts on pit bulls and attacks



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*







This article showed up in my Google Reader and I think it is a good read; however, I wish the author would have spelled "pit bull" correctly. Pit bull NOT pitbull.








*
By Amber Monks, Comox Valley EchoNovember 30, 2010

For all of you oh so knowledgeable people out there that are hell bent on believing that "Pitbulls" are stronger, crazier and more designed to kill than any other known breed of dog should maybe consider the proven, researched, documented FACTS that:  
1) Dogs with the strongest jaws and bite force out there: 
1.Mastiff at a whopping 556 PSI 
2. Rottweiler at 328 PSI 
3. German Shepard at 238 PSI and yes your most powerful, most feared, most maligned breed. the Pitbull coming in last of the tested breeds at 235 PSI (less than HALF the power of a Mastiffs jaw). 
2) Pitbulls have "lock jaw". FALSE. Lock jaw otherwise medically known as tetanus, a medical condition characterized by a prolonged contraction of skeletal muscle fibers caused by infection, IS NOT a "breed trait" of a pitbull. 
3) The media indulged myths that pitbulls attack and kill more than any other known breed. 
A study on fatal dog attacks in Canada, 1990-2007, completed by the Veterinary Medical Association found that the American Staffordshire terrier (AKA Pitbull) caused 1 fatality in 28 found fatalities (Published June 2008 Canadian Veterinary Journal). 
The dogs documented to cause the most fatal attacks in all of Canada are Sled Dogs, followed by mixed breed dogs. 
4) Media coverage on the subject is biased; reporters choose to print Pitbull attacks over any other breed to create hysteria and maintain solid headlines, animal organizations have been informed by reporters to not contact them unless a pitbull is involved. 
Take even just 2 examples from June 2006 (documented by the National Canine Research Council): 
-- Golden Retriever mauls three year old Virginia boy requiring over 300 stitches and hospitalization and will require additional surgeries to "functionally repair muscles, nerves and work on scars". This incident was reported in only the two local Virginia newspapers. 
-- An 11-year-old girl was bitten in the leg and received not life-threatening injuries, when she was attacked by two Pit bulls in California. 
This incident was Reported in over 91 National and International newspapers. Forbes, Fox News, along with the Washington Post, LA Times, Chicago Tribune and dozens of other major news organizations headlined this "Pit Bull Attack". 
Not only is the media biased but the public is too; if your neighbor's Lab took a chunk out of your kid you can bet you wouldn't run to the newspaper with it ... but if that Lab was a Pitbull you can guarantee the newspaper would be all over it. 
People's personal opinions are based on nothing other than what they have heard in the news or what a friend of a friend has told them of their own personal experiences and are not the facts. 
People used to burn "witches" at the stake based on nothing, other than it was acceptable to think that way at that time because a majority of people believed it to be true (look how well majorities can distribute mass hysteria!!). 
People are responsible for the actions of their pets; if a person has no control over their dog bad things will happen but I would rather have a Pitbull on my arm then a Mastiff at 556 PSI. 
Do some research on breeds, would you not prefer to have a pitbull that was bred and designed to fight another dog versus a breed that has be bred and designed to attack people. 
Yes there are many breeds of dogs that were originally bred to attack humans! 
And also...Pitbulls breed standard is 18-22 inches at the shoulder and 30-60 lbs; if you see a 80-100 lb dog that stands up to their owner's hip...it's NOT a Pitbull. 
Do some more breed research! 
Amber Monks 
Cumberland


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice......


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

good read and funny about the golden retriever! Just tonite I was walking ashes and a woman couldn't control her golden and it charged straight at us I got in front of ashes but the dog jumped on her so I grabbed the dog and the lady says (oh he just wants to play "I think" ) ok the dog was growling and had no intention of leaving us alone when she pulled the dog off it came right back at us at this point I told that lady "Ok u know need to have control over ur golden I don't care for the breed it is apperently he's not well socialized, if it was the other way around and my pit bull charged u guys U would of had animal control or even the police on my a**." And I'm sure someone would of ended up blaming my dog somehow who was on her back! poor ashes lol I did not yell at her but I was stern because she had NO CONTROL wat so ever and tonite of all nites I left my stick at home. :/


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ashes said:


> good read and funny about the golden retriever! Just tonite I was walking ashes and a woman couldn't control her golden and it charged straight at us I got in front of ashes but the dog jumped on her so I grabbed the dog and the lady says (oh he just wants to play "I think" ) ok the dog was growling and had no intention of leaving us alone when she pulled the dog off it came right back at us at this point I told that lady "Ok u know need to have control over ur golden I don't care for the breed it is apperently he's not well socialized, if it was the other way around and my pit bull charged u guys U would of had animal control or even the police on my a**." And I'm sure someone would of ended up blaming my dog somehow who was on her back! poor ashes lol I did not yell at her but I was stern because she had NO CONTROL wat so ever and tonite of all nites I left my stick at home. :/


There is a Golden that lives 4 houses down from me and the owner has no control over him either. If I can hold my 80lb White Dog that is stronger than an ox in one place (because Kangol can act a fool when he sees other dogs) then I'm sorry this woman should be able to control her Golden. She's like all over the place getting dragged around by the dog. It's almost humorous.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I know wat u mean! This dog "supposedly" dragged her across the street!! LOL And once had a female pittie who could be DA and would try to lunge and get on her hind legs and with all my strength I kept her right next to me but shecouldn't keep the dog from running across the street and somehow it was okay for her to walk the dog with a whole lot of leash so it gave the dog more power, instead of being right next to her. lol and kudos to u for the 80 pound dog!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Crazy. On my block there is a golden retriever and that girl is mean. She is always loose in the yard without a invisible fence. She came up seeming ready to attack( lips pulled back- teeth exposed, growling, and hair raised.she ran into the street and got within a foot of us. My GSD was about to attack her and I'm sure I would get in trouble. I can see it now- " GSD and pitbull attack golden retriever.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Great read thanks for sharing. I too have seen people that cannot hold their goldens when walking, and they appear to me to have as much DA as my dogs. Speaking of DA, the black lab that is on the other side of my fence at the very back of my yard is just as DA as my pitties, he doesn't listen to owner well either, and will still be charging the fence and yapping his rear off when my dogs are all the way up at the house. I can hold my 70ish pound dogs when they spot another dog, and I literally only weigh 30lbs more then them. I gots big guns!lol


----------

